# WiFi Cafes and Places to work in Tokyo?



## listerd

Hi I have a rather nomadic job in that I work 100% online. I take calls via skype and basically run an online business. I live in Tokyo and work from home which is making me go steadily nuts - I work UK hours so 1700 - 2300 local time....

Anyways, I am trying to suss out places to go and work - I would obviously rather not hectic bars etc....

Anyone in tokyo know if quiet(ish) places where I can rig up my laptop and be in peace? (i.e. not surrounded by 1,000,000 people, just 1,000)

Thanks


----------



## henryr

If I'm not mistaken there is public wifi in much of the city. My friend calls me on skype from his car while he's driving around. I would Google around about that...


----------



## aciara14

listerd said:


> Hi I have a rather nomadic job in that I work 100% online. I take calls via skype and basically run an online business. I live in Tokyo and work from home which is making me go steadily nuts - I work UK hours so 1700 - 2300 local time....
> 
> Anyways, I am trying to suss out places to go and work - I would obviously rather not hectic bars etc....
> 
> Anyone in tokyo know if quiet(ish) places where I can rig up my laptop and be in peace? (i.e. not surrounded by 1,000,000 people, just 1,000)
> 
> Thanks


As I don't live in Tokyo, I don't know of specific places, but have your tried searching for internet cafes or places like Starbucks or Tully's? The wi-fi isn't often free though, that's the only problem. Try doing a search on Google maps to see what's around you. I often go to regular cafes to work as well.


----------



## freeangle

that's good


----------



## Peeta

*Roppongi Hills Library*

Hi listerd,

Have you heard of the Roppongi Hills Library?

If you're going crazy, it might be worth a little cash for a sane workspace. I have a web developer friend who uses this place as his office. 

I can't post a link to the page because I'm not an Active Member, but you can do a search for "Roppongi Academy Hills". The page is only in Japanese.

But basically, it's a members only library on the 49th floor of the Mori Arts Center in Roppongi Hills. There's a one-time fee of 10,500yen to join and then a monthly fee of 31,500yen. It's open 8am to 11pm M to F and 10am to 7pm on the weekends. Wireless LAN is part of the package. I've never been inside but the view is probably a nice perk.


----------



## listerd

Peeta said:


> Hi listerd,
> 
> Have you heard of the Roppongi Hills Library?
> 
> If you're going crazy, it might be worth a little cash for a sane workspace. I have a web developer friend who uses this place as his office.
> 
> I can't post a link to the page because I'm not an Active Member, but you can do a search for "Roppongi Academy Hills". The page is only in Japanese.
> 
> But basically, it's a members only library on the 49th floor of the Mori Arts Center in Roppongi Hills. There's a one-time fee of 10,500yen to join and then a monthly fee of 31,500yen. It's open 8am to 11pm M to F and 10am to 7pm on the weekends. Wireless LAN is part of the package. I've never been inside but the view is probably a nice perk.


thats great advice thanks. I will check it out and let you know how it goes!


----------



## Peeta

listerd said:


> thats great advice thanks. I will check it out and let you know how it goes!


Cheers, listerd. Hope you're able to get some work done.


----------

